# Nipples getting bigger



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Has anyone ever experienced their nipples getting larger when they haven't been pregnant? I'm not currently on any treatment as we're taking a break from TTC, but for the last week my nipples have been incredibly tender they've grown in size. It's not like they've stretched, but like skin that was previously 'normal' skin next to the nipple has somehow changed to nipple type skin, smoother, darker and puckering when cold.

I still haven't had a period since our last insemination and was really settled on the idea of taking a break until we see the specialist in April. We got another BFN last week when we thought we'd just check and I'd have been 9 or 10 weeks pregnant by then if I had been, so I'm confident that's not it, but I've never had this before. My breasts normally get tender before a period but my breasts are fine now, it's just my nipples, and I normally get other symptoms too that I don't have now.

It's just bizarre. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Snagglepat

I don't have an answer to your query sorry but just wanted to say that it's nice to see you posting again and I wish you and dp loads of success in 2005.

Wis.


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

hi, i have had exact same thing.nipples are amazingly sore and tender and feel like they r burning. ive never had sore boobs or nipples before for any reason so this was an eye opener, ive no idea as to the reason tho, so not much help, just wanted to say u r not alone!


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

maybe it's your body adjusting after the hormone levels have changed now you're not taking any meds..


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Sicknote, that idea would be great, apart from the fact that I've never taken any meds for TTC. Good to see you again. Fingers crossed for you for next week. 

Me2me, it's good to know I'm not alone in this (although it would be better if neither of us was in discomfort). I would really like to know what's causing it. It's the fact that they're changing shape that is most unnerving for me. I hope they stop hurting you soon.

Thanks for your wishes Wisbabe, may this year be the year for both of us. 

Gina.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Not a clue on this one! If you have still not had a period since last ovulation then this could be a cause so a hormonal thing.  May be worthwhile seeing GP and getting it checked out esp. since no af.

Ruth


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

Gina if you do speak to a doc, let me know what he says  
as i said mine have been sore for prob nearly 2 weeks now, i only started my meds a week ago.had AF like cramps for about 2 weeks too, but no AF, although im only on cd 38 - which is early for me. best ive had recently, is 8 weeks in between.

wendy


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hmmmm,

I spoke to my GP at the begining of last week because I'd been getting some spotting, for three weeks by that point. Nothing like a period, but after three weeks I thought I'd better check it out. She prescribed me Progesterone but I didn't take it as the spotting seemed to stop by itself over the next day or so. Given that I didn't take it, I'm a bit loath to call back just for sore, larger nipples this week. I feel like I'm always calling them at the moment and now we've been referred to the specialist there's not a lot I think they'll do anyway.

I just did the maths and worked out I'm now on CD77 which is officially my longest ever cycle. I love my body sometimes (not).

Thanks for all the input everyone. And best wishes all round.

Gina.


----------

